# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cần mua driver cw230

## loclehuu

Bác nào có biết chỗ nào bán con này ko ạ, em đang cần mà hỏi mấy nơi rồi ko có

----------


## Xuan Gio

Có nhiều lựa chọn để thay thế driver này mà bác.

----------


## biết tuốt

em có mấy con tượng tự như này

----------


## loclehuu

> em có mấy con tượng tự như này


Bác ở đâu ạ, cho em xin giá với, ở gần mai em qua múc luôn ạ

----------


## loclehuu

> Có nhiều lựa chọn để thay thế driver này mà bác.


Bác cho em xin vài cái tên đc ko ạ, em ko phải dân chuyên nên ko rõ ạ

----------

